# Grizzly Model G 1022 What`s It Worth?



## nad

This 10 inch Grizzly table saw is up for auction. It is direct belt drive with a 1 HP motor. No safety blade shield . It has been used ; but does not look abused. Auction house describes it as " working". What is average value for the saw today? Any idea as to its age and original price. Were they a decent saw to begin with? Comparable to a Craftsman of the same size and vintage. Appreciate your comments. "nad " in Northern New England.


----------



## Wapita

nad, I have found that auctions are either very cheap and reasonable, or the crowd gets into a bidding frenzy the stuff goes for near new or more. However, with that said, lately woodworking power tools around where I live (western PA,) have been going pretty cheap, 30% to 50% the price of new. I suggest you set a max bid that you can live with and see where it goes. Just don't get caught up in a bidding frenzy and lose sight of your budget. As far as the quailty, in my humble opinion, Grizzly is better then than Craftsman, I would pay more for a Grizzly than I would ever consider for any Sears model. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## knotscott

IIRC, the Grizzly G1022 was available in a couple of different versions. The 1022SM was a pretty basic stripped down contractor saw with a cheap fence and steel wings, but they also had a G1022ProZ that had a Shop Fox Classic fence and cast iron wings. I wouldn't give much over a $100-$125 for the basic one, but the 1022Pro would be worth in the $200-$275 range if in good shape....possibly more in good shape with solid cast wings and the SF Classic fence.

Griz G1022ProZ ($595 new):









Griz G1022SM (~ $300-350 new):

















The older full size cast iron Emerson and Ryobi made contractor saws of the same era still enjoy a fairly large following, and there are many still in service. They have the benefit of having a one-piece cast arbor carriage as opposed to the connecting rods found on the older Grizzly contractor saws. The fence was the weak link on the Emerson made saws, but with a fence update they can be very good saws. These saws evolved to become the well regarded Ridgid contractor saws. These saws all share the same design and many parts are interchangeable. 

I think it's important to be model specific, as opposed to general rating by brand names....Grizzly and Cman both have had some clunkers and some winners over the years. IMO, the better saw is the one with the better fence, better wings, in good condition, etc... 

Here's an older Emerson made Cman with the original fence and grated cast iron wings:









Here's one with an updated fence:









Here's one of the Emerson made Ridgids with steel wings:








Here's a TTI/Ryobi made Ridgid with solid cast wings:


----------



## knotscott

I made enough updates to the post above, so I gave it a bump for the OP....


----------



## nad

*Many Thanks*

To Wapita and Knotscott :

Really appreciate your advice and the professional manner in which you gave it. Auctions are just as you describe them Wapita .No place for an emotional reaction to a bidding war that can cost you dearly and leave you with an overpriced tool of questionable condition.

The pictures you included Knotscott are great and your comparison of each saw and model will be of great assistance as I search for one of the older Emerson Cman saws. That saw would fit the bill for me perfectly from a budget and use perspective .

Thank you both for clarifying what is available . Now I just need to find it.

Sincerely :

nad


----------



## Wapita

Nad, Just one addition to what Knotscott posted. I have an older Craftsman contrators saw, it is older than the one posted, I bought it used 12 years ago for $120 from a private individual who had two of them. It has served me well these 12 years with just the usual repairs and adjustments. I am planning on up-grading the saw in the near future, not because it is worn out or a clunker.. but because I now have desire to go to a cabinet saw that can do a little more for me. A little patience, preserverance and a lot of research and you will find a great saw. Best of luck!!!


----------

